# Feathered tails?



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I just noticed that Lainey is losing her sleek, skinny, flat tail and she is getting a thicker, feathery one! Not having had a GSD pup for years, I forgot that happens. She is just shy of ten months old (already! LOL!) How old were your dogs when they started "getting their tails"? 
Oh no, she's growing up- quick, stop, stay a puppy a little longer will you? Please?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I started noticing that change a little later- but my girl was a late bloomer and didn't have her first heat until she was over a year old. She'll be two in November and I just noticed in the last few weeks more changes in her tail, and I think she's finally got her big girl tail. I think that makes them look majestic


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kim, sweetie-grrrl Lainey is getting her floofies! She is still a puppy yet though.







Grimmi got his floofy tail later than expected, about 21 months. Raw feeding made his fur finally fill in better. It depends on the bloodlines and the diet as to what their adult coats will look like. Grimm had a "baby puppy coat! until he was about 5 months old. Then a mid-range coat that lasted until he was 21 months. I think after that, the raw diet gave him the floofies, finally.







Lainey is still a sweet baby girlie puppy yet. Do not worry! She is right on schedule!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Mine is 61/2 months and tail has just begun the transformation in the past week. It's still flat at the base and is feathering about 1/2 way out. Looks pretty weird right now, but I could say that about her enormous paws and her gigantic ears as well. About the same time I noticed the tail changing, I also noticed it no longer brushes the ground. Her legs must finally be long enough, I wondered if her tail was always going to dust the floor behind her!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

My guy is 11 months and has the biggest fluffiest tail I can imagine!!! Although for the life of me I cant remember when it began to fluffy, so this question made me wonder. I'll have to go look at some pictures and try to figure that one out!


----------

